# Head collar or harness



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Which is better to control a dog? Head collar or harness? And how hard is it to acclimate them to a head collar?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

To control the head the Halti is the best, I would think. It gives you complete control of head movement and pulling. If you have control of the head, you usually have control of the body. 

I use a haltie with my Pointer. She does great with it. It took her a few walks to get used to it. Whenever she got to messing with it and trying to take it off I would distract her with a ball, obedience command, etc. She quickly got to where she didn't even notice it.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I find there is no control with a harness. I use one on my puppy when I have her on the long lead so she does not get harmed when she reaches the end of the line. 
I am a big fan of the head control idea and I use a standard rope slip lead twisted into a figure of eight loped over her nose. 

It stops the pulling almost instantly. The only thing I would say to them is not to jerk them like you to on collars like the martingales or check chains as it is very easy to apply a little two much pressure.

As for acclimatisation, I found treats worked great and I just used to put it on and take it off a couple of times before taking her on a walk. After she got used to it there was no bother at all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There are certain "no pull" harnesses but I honestly don't have any experience with them. I only use a halti on our dog Shiloh. Works really well.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

How did you get them acclimated to the head collar? 
Spike is so hard to control during walks when he sees another dog....It's proving hard to train him to behave because he pulls so hard. He pulls harder than a 65 pound dog I've walked before...he's small but strong.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I use a slip lead. I also use the gentle leader.

I guess it depends on what situations too.

When I go to Dock Dogs, the leader is in order. My Rye wouldn't think twice about going over the side of the pool and getting the wubba for those that don't wanna mount of the dock LMAO!


----------



## whisperofdestiny (Aug 20, 2020)

Which is better to control a dog? Head collar or harness? And how hard is it to acclimate them to a head collar? I would suggest head collar. Its all depends on knowing *How To Put On Gentle Leader Head Collar?* Numerous years ago was when I first knew of the Gentle Leader Head Collar and I have consequently gone to see it works on many dogs in the past. Recently, I got the chance to try it out on a dog which tends to jump up as well as pull the leash.


----------

